# Beacon



## perfectturns (Dec 27, 2008)

So I've been visiting here for quite a while. I'm coming out of "the closet" to ask about wearing a beacon on the ski area. I saw on the today show that there was an avy at Vail a few weeks ago and I'm thinking about taking this extra layer of protection. I'm 270lbs and I only ski black diamonds so I'm guessing that I'm the most likely to set off an avy. So what kind is best, preferably cheap? How do each of you wear yours? I'm not sure thats its smart to wear it under my ski outfit. To unzip I need help in the back. So do I wear it on the outside of my backpack? Should I always wear it or just when I'm getting fresh turns between the corduroy and the trees? Do they make it so it will attach to my helmet? I want patrol to find my head first!

Thanks for the help. Please link me to any helpful articles!

-TA


----------



## Chris I (Dec 27, 2008)

IMO:  wearing a beacon in bounds anywhere in the east is like wearing a fullface helmet to sleep.  Sure there are avy's in the east but they are pretty rare (but the DO happen), I don't thik it's anything you should worry about


----------



## perfectturns (Dec 27, 2008)

Chris I said:


> IMO:  wearing a beacon in bounds anywhere in the east is like wearing a fullface helmet to sleep.  Sure there are avy's in the east but they are pretty rare (but the DO happen), I don't thik it's anything you should worry about



You havent seen my wife, maybe I should wear a helmet to sleep! I assume by fullface you mean like a moto helmet? 

So if they DO happen, why wouldn't you want to be prepared?


----------



## awf170 (Dec 27, 2008)

Basically does the same thing, but at like 1/10th of the cost!

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00949062000P?vName=Tools&cName=HandTools,Carpentry&sName=Stud%20Finders&psid=FROOGLE01&sid=IDx20070921x00003a

And yeah, you're a fatass but from the sound of it your wife is even fatter.  So obviously you should send her down the slope first.  Maybe even lower her DIN setting to about 3 or 4.  Then when she double ejects and slams face first in the snow any possible avalanches will be triggered, leaving the slope perfectly safe for you to ski.  Just tie a long rope or something to her foot and pull her out when the avalanche is done.  That is if you still want her around.  

This method plus the studfinder will save you about $280 in total.  Plus not having to feed all that excess food to your wife if you don't splurge on the rope (I wouldn't) will save you even more!  Hit me up on paypal.com if you want to share some of that new found wealth.


----------



## perfectturns (Dec 27, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Basically does the same thing, but at like 1/10th of the cost!
> 
> http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00949062000P?vName=Tools&cName=HandTools,Carpentry&sName=Stud%20Finders&psid=FROOGLE01&sid=IDx20070921x00003a
> 
> ...



that stud finder would just find me! hahaha. 

But why all of the hate? It clearly says in the user agreement that their will be no harassment! I'm 270 but also 6'7" She's 5'7" and 125lbs. So not fat but thanks for playing!


----------



## perfectturns (Dec 27, 2008)

I reported your post!


----------



## hardline (Dec 27, 2008)

here the thing. if you are going to get a beeper get a good one. one that will allow you to find someone easy. this is not the place to go on the cheep. here in the east there are few BC areas you should always be beepin but at the resorts there really is no need.  there are times that i will where one when im doing slack country and i make sure my friends are as well but that because we know we are going to do routes that we ahev seen slid before. none of this is with in the area of a ski area. now if you going out west. right now i would mos def be a beepin. their snowpack is just tons of snow on a ice layer so the shit is gona go. now if we get a fucton of snow after the next freeze event there will be some shit that will slide but you will not find it happeneing at your local ski area.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 28, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Basically does the same thing, but at like 1/10th of the cost!
> 
> http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00949062000P?vName=Tools&cName=HandTools,Carpentry&sName=Stud%20Finders&psid=FROOGLE01&sid=IDx20070921x00003a
> 
> ...





Oh damn I laughed hard! 



Anyway beacon in-bounds east coast-you really don't need one. Christ don't tell the avi police but I tour usually solo (although not until this snowpack straightens out) with no beacon just trying to use common sense and avoiding wind loaded snow with sketchy layers. Pull out a beacon at the bar at and you will be laughed at. Why don't you take that money and use any resource you can find to educate yourself-avoiding the situation is the best way to prevent it. Unless your doing some of the bigger peaks and lines in the east you need not worry.



Edit-BCA trakker is good for the money should you feel compelled.


----------



## hardline (Dec 28, 2008)

ya i forgot to say take an avy1 class so you will have some understanding of your enviorment also there a few good books you can read.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 28, 2008)

maybe a little case of don't feed the troll here? I can't quite tell..lmao @ austin.


----------



## millerm277 (Dec 28, 2008)

@awf170...that was hilarious.


----------



## perfectturns (Dec 28, 2008)

snoseek said:


> Oh damn I laughed hard!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard you shouldn't go solo. How's a beacon going to help you there!?! Bigger lines in the east? like tuckermans? over my head but soon! I don't mind being laughed at at the bar. I'd just rather stay safe. East coast is just as good as the west and anyone who doesn't think so just hasnt found the stashes!




hardline said:


> here the thing. if you are going to get a beeper get a good one. one that will allow you to find someone easy. this is not the place to go on the cheep. here in the east there are few BC areas you should always be beepin but at the resorts there really is no need.  there are times that i will where one when im doing slack country and i make sure my friends are as well but that because we know we are going to do routes that we ahev seen slid before. none of this is with in the area of a ski area. now if you going out west. right now i would mos def be a beepin. their snowpack is just tons of snow on a ice layer so the shit is gona go. now if we get a fucton of snow after the next freeze event there will be some shit that will slide but you will not find it happeneing at your local ski area.



Learn to spell!!!!! I'm not too worried about finding anyone because thats what patrol is for. I am however worried about being found. I've seen some fractures in my lifetime and with all of the recent reports, I just now that I'll be the one to set it off. I'm just a big guy but I cant help that!



hardline said:


> ya i forgot to say take an avy1 class so you will have some understanding of your enviorment also there a few good books you can read.




Links for classes and books here in NYC?


millerm277 said:


> @awf170...that was hilarious.



Not really. We use the same joke in scuba! its old hat!


----------



## snoseek (Dec 28, 2008)

perfectturns said:


> I heard you shouldn't go solo. How's a beacon going to help you there!?! Bigger lines in the east? like tuckermans? over my head but soon! I don't mind being laughed at at the bar. I'd just rather stay safe. East coast is just as good as the west and anyone who doesn't think so just hasnt found the stashes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're right I shouldn't go solo but it's just so damn fun. Oh and your right there is no good skiing out here in the west. That 70 inches that fell in Wolf Creek this week is just a big lie, I'm in fact up @ 3 am so I can call bullshit on them.

I'm starting to think this is an trolling alias, I want to know who's genious work this is. Until then I got some driving to do and some boilerplate to ski


----------



## BLESS (Dec 28, 2008)

clearly this is an alias. Who the hell needs a beacon on the beast coast?


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Dec 28, 2008)

perfectturns said:


> I reported your post!


SO DID I!!!
Every one here needs a good laugh!
just stay off of any slope that has a pitch greater than 30degs and you will be fine.





A lot cheaper than a beacon.


----------



## Mildcat (Dec 28, 2008)

BLESS said:


> clearly this is an alias. Who the hell needs a beacon on the beast coast?



Anyone notice GSS hasn't chimed in? :lol: Is this you Steeze?


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Dec 28, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> Anyone notice GSS hasn't chimed in? :lol: Is this you Steeze?



Probably not, using an alias wouldn't add to his post count.:lol:


----------



## perfectturns (Dec 28, 2008)

Starter Jackets Rule! said:


> SO DID I!!!
> Every one here needs a good laugh!
> just stay off of any slope that has a pitch greater than 30degs and you will be fine.
> 
> ...



I talked to my friend who used to patrol at Winter Park and he said that this is the worst advice he's ever heard. 


And snosneek, I never said there wasn't good skiing out west. I just said that the East Coast can compete if you know where to look and aren't afraid of black runs. Wolf Creek does get a lot of snow but I've heard that its tough to get back to the lifts and that they dont groom. But I am sorry that you were up at 3am. That would have bummed me out too!


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Dec 28, 2008)

perfectturns said:


> I talked to my friend who used to patrol at Winter Park and he said that this is the worst advice he's ever heard.
> 
> 
> And snosneek, I never said there wasn't good skiing out west. I just said that the East Coast can compete if you know where to look and aren't afraid of black runs. Wolf Creek does get a lot of snow but I've heard that its tough to get back to the lifts and that they dont groom. But I am sorry that you were up at 3am. That would have bummed me out too!


your nsp friend needs 2 brush up on his avi skills it is a known fact(sept 4 youz too) that a slope with less than a 30 deg. pitch will slide.
fat ass or not.


----------



## Mildcat (Dec 28, 2008)

ERJ-145CA said:


> Probably not, using an alias wouldn't add to his post count.:lol:



Good point, I didn't think of that. My Bad.  :lol:


----------



## perfectturns (Dec 28, 2008)

Starter Jackets Rule! said:


> SO DID I!!!
> Every one here needs a good laugh!
> *just stay off of any slope that has a pitch greater than 30degs and you will be fine.*
> 
> A lot cheaper than a beacon.





Starter Jackets Rule! said:


> your nsp friend needs 2 brush up on his avi skills it is a known fact(sept 4 youz too) *that a slope with less than a 30 deg. pitch will slide*.
> fat ass or not.



Reading comprehension isn't your strong suit huh?


----------



## hardline (Dec 28, 2008)

snoseek said:


> You're right I shouldn't go solo but it's just so damn fun. Oh and your right there is no good skiing out here in the west. That 70 inches that fell in Wolf Creek this week is just a big lie, I'm in fact up @ 3 am so I can call bullshit on them.
> 
> I'm starting to think this is an trolling alias, I want to know who's genious work this is. Until then I got some driving to do and some boilerplate to ski



we both know wolfie is flat and gets no snow. so just dont go.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 28, 2008)

What is the purpose of having a beacon if none of the pother people on mountain have one to find you?  Patrollers here do not carry them.


----------



## perfectturns (Dec 28, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> What is the purpose of having a beacon if none of the pother people on mountain have one to find you?  Patrollers here do not carry them.



Where is this "here"? I've never heard of that place!

Do you really ski those fat skis you have listed? Are you a pro like in Warren Miller? If you are, pros don't wear beacons?


----------



## hardline (Dec 28, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> What is the purpose of having a beacon if none of the pother people on mountain have one to find you?  Patrollers here do not carry them.



well thats not eactly true

stowe mountian rescue has them and i think the caretaker and the sar unit by mt washington have them and their me be a few units in the patrol base at stowe but for the most part you are right.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 28, 2008)

Alright just got back and can say it completely sucked. Every time I dropped into the trees snow got all in my way and in my face and stuff.That lousy 200 inches that fell this month really is messing things up and burying all the pretty little trees and rocks. I felt so unsafe the whole time not wearing a beacon, come to find out I was like the only one. I got nasty looks and ridiculed at the bar. To top it all off when I went to the ticket window to purchasea ticket the mean bitchy lady said fifty two dollars please. Fifty-two dollars to ski a mountain that was practically not groomed, WTF!!!!!!!!:angry:. Dude I soooooo wish I was slaying Waterville Valley today, at least they know enough to groom the goddamn slopes.


----------



## hardline (Dec 28, 2008)

snoseek said:


> Alright just got back and can say it completely sucked. Every time I dropped into the trees snow got all in my way and in my face and stuff.That lousy 200 inches that fell this month really is messing things up and burying all the pretty little trees and rocks. I felt so unsafe the whole time not wearing a beacon, come to find out I was like the only one. I got nasty looks and ridiculed at the bar. To top it all off when I went to the ticket window to purchasea ticket the mean bitchy lady said fifty two dollars please. Fifty-two dollars to ski a mountain that was practically not groomed, WTF!!!!!!!!:angry:. Dude I soooooo wish I was slaying Waterville Valley today, at least they know enough to groom the goddamn slopes.



i had some good weekends down there when i lived at breck.  great little hill.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 28, 2008)

perfectturns said:


> Where is this "here"? I've never heard of that place!
> 
> Do you really ski those fat skis you have listed? Are you a pro like in Warren Miller? If you are, pros don't wear beacons?



Yup I do ski them.  And yes I am a pro.  Scenes in all the major movies.  I dont wear a beacon.  I am too good for one of them.  Beacon's are only for people who are unskilled enough to get trapped by a avy...Hey, aren't you asking about wearing one?  you must suck.


----------



## hardline (Dec 29, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Yup I do ski them.  And yes I am a pro.  Scenes in all the major movies.  I dont wear a beacon.  I am too good for one of them.  Beacon's are only for people who are unskilled enough to get trapped by a avy...Hey, aren't you asking about wearing one?  you must suck.



screw it im going to where mine all weekend at okemo. because da shit is sketch right now. might even have to where it an mt snow while im at the dew tour. you never know what can happen at the lodge


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 29, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> Anyone notice GSS hasn't chimed in? :lol: Is this you Steeze?



No..I just saw this thread for the first time...AWF is funny as shit..


----------

